# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Parâmetros Da Água

## Roberto Pacheco

Reef Aquarium Water Parameters 

Aquário Do Recife Parâmetros Da Água

Primeira Parte



Aquarists pergunte frequentemente o que os níveis do parâmetro da águafazem para um aquário bem sucedido do recife. Este artigo recolhe estas recomendações em um lugar, mostrando asdentro tabelas, as.well.as os níveis correspondentes no seawaternatural.

Muitos do as recomendações são minhas próprias opiniões, e outrosaquarists podem recomendar níveis ligeiramente diferentes. Para fazer claramente a base para cada recomendação, a a descrição breve da importância de cada parâmetroparticular segue tabelas, junto com as ligações a outros artigos em linha queentram em muito mais grande profundidade em cada assunto (estale sobre todo o texto azulpara o artigo ligado).

Tabela 1 mostra parâmetros importantes da água para que os aquaristsdo recife controlem para vário razões. A tabela 2 mostra parâmetros mais menos importantes, ou aquelesdemasiado complicados a com cuidado controle, mas sobre qual muitos aquarists têminteresses ou perguntas.

Tabela 1. Parâmetros crítico ao controle em uns aquários do recife. 

Parâmetro:
 Recomendação Dos Aquários Do Recife:
 Valor De superfície Típico Do Oceano:1

Cálcio
 380-450 ppm
 420 ppm

Alkalinity
 2.5-4 meq/L
7-11 dKH
125-200 ppm CaCO3 equivalentes
 2.5 meq/L
dKH 7
125 ppm CaCO3 equivalentes

Salinity
 ppt 35
sg = 1.026
 34-36 ppt
sg = 1.025-1.027

Temperatura
 76-83° F
 Variável2

pH
 7.8-8.APROVAÇÃO 5
8.1-8.3 são melhores
 8.0-8.3 (pode ser mais baixo ou mais elevado nas lagoas) 

Magnésio
 1250-1350 ppm
 1280 ppm

Phosphate
 < 0.03 ppm
 0.005 ppm

Amônia
 <0.1 ppm
 Variável (tipicamente <0.1 ppm)



Tabela 2. Outros parâmetros dentro aquários do recife. 

Parâmetro:
 Recomendação Dos Aquários Do Recife:
 Valor Típico Do Oceano:1

Silicone
 < 2 ppm, abaixam muito se os diatoms forem um problema
 <0.06 - 2.7 ppm

Iodo
 Controle não recomendado
 0.06 totais do ppm de todos os formulários

Nitrate
 < 0.2 ppm
 Variável (tipicamente abaixo de 0.1 ppm)

Nitrite
 < 0.2 ppm tipicamente
 Variável (tipicamente abaixo de 0.0001 ppm)

Strontium
 5-15 ppm
 8 ppm

ORP
 Controle não recomendado
 Variável

Boro
 < 10 ppm
 4.4 ppm

Ferro
 Abaixo dos limites de deteção do jogo (as adições APROVAM)
 0.000006 ppm


Detalhes Da Recomendação: Crítico Parâmetros

Cálcio

Muitos corais use o cálcio dar forma a seus esqueletos, que são compostosprimeiramente do cálcio carbonato. Os corais começam a maioria do cálcio para este processo da água cercando os. Conseqüentemente, o cálcio torna-se frequentemente esgotado em unsaquários abrigando corais ràpidamente crescentes, algas vermelhascalcareous, Tridacnids e Halimeda. Como as gotas do nível do cálcio abaixo de 360 ppm, transforma-seprogressivamente mais difícil para que os corais coletem bastante cálcio, assimstunting seu crescimento. 

Manter o nível do cálcio é um dos aspectos os mais importantes doaquário do recife coral husbandry. A maioria de recife tentativa dos aquarists a manter aproximadamente natural níveis do cálcio em seus aquários (~420 ppm). Não aparece isso que impulsiona a concentração do cálcio acima dosníveis naturais realça calcification (i.e., crescimento esqueletal) em a maioria de corais. Experiências sobre O pistillata de Stylophora, para o exemplo, mostra esse limitebaixo dos níveis do cálcio o calcification, mas aquele nivela acima de aproximadamente 360ppm não aumenta calcification.3 Exatamente porque isto acontece foi detalhado em um artigo precedenteno molecular mecanismos do calcification nos corais.

Para estes razões, Eu sugiro que os aquarists mantêm um nível do cálcio no meioaproximadamente 380 e 450 ppm. Eu sugiro também usando a equilibrado sistema do cálcio e do aditivo do alkalinity para a manutenção rotineira. o mais popular destes métodos equilibrados inclua o limewater(kalkwasser), reatores do dióxido do cálcio carbonate/carbon, e os sistemasaditivos two-part. 

Se cálcio é esgotado e necessita ser levantado significativamente,entretanto, tal equilibrado o aditivo não é uma escolha boa desde que levantará oalkalinity demasiado. Em esse caso, adicionando o cloreto de cálcio é um método bom para levantando o cálcio.

Alkalinity

Como o cálcio, muitos corais usa também o "alkalinity" dar forma aseus esqueletos, quais são compostos primeiramente do carbonato de cálcio. Acredita-se geralmente isso os corais fazem exame acima do bicarbonato, convirta-o em o carbonato, e usa então esse carbonato dar forma aosesqueletos do carbonato de cálcio. Que o processo da conversão está mostrado como:

HCO3- à Co3-- + H+

Bicarbonato à Carbonato + ácido

Para assegurar-se esse os corais têm uma fonte adequada do bicarbonato para ocalcification, os aquarists podiam muito jorrar bicarbonato justo da medidadiretamente. Projetando um teste o jogo para o bicarbonato, entretanto, é um tanto maiscomplicado do que para alkalinity. Conseqüentemente, o uso do alkalinity como uma medida surrogate para o bicarbonato é profundamente entrenched no passatempo doaquário do recife.

Assim, o que é alkalinity? Alkalinity em um fuzileiro naval o aquário é simplesmente uma medida da quantidade do ácido(H+) requerida para reduzir pH a aproximadamente 4.5. onde todo o bicarbonato é convertido no ácido carbonic como segue:

HCO3- + H+ à H2Co3 

No normal o seawater ou a água marinha do aquário, o bicarbonatodominam extremamente tudo outros íons que contribuem ao alkalinity, assim saber a quantidade de H+ necessitou reduzir o pH a 4.5 são akin a saber quanto bicarbonato está atual. Aquarists encontrou-o conseqüentemente conveniente para usar o alkalinity como uma medida surrogate para obicarbonato. 

Um o caveat importante a esta medida surrogate é que algumseawater artificial as misturas, tais como o sal de Seachem, contêm elevated concentrações do borato. Quando o borato for natural em níveis baixos, e contribui a pH estabilidade, demasiado interfere com o relacionamento normal no meio o bicarbonato e o alkalinity, e os aquários que usam aquelasmisturas devem fazer exame deste diferença no cliente quando determinar o nível apropriado do alkalinity.

Ao contrário do concentração do cálcio, acredita-se extensamente quedeterminados organismos calcify mais rapidamente no alkalinity nivela mais altamente do queaqueles no seawater normal. Isto o resultado foi demonstrado também na literatura científica,que tem mostrado que adicionar o bicarbonato ao seawater aumenta a taxado calcification em Porites de Porites.4 Neste caso, dobrar a concentração do bicarbonato resultou em dobrar da taxa do calcification. Uptake da lata do bicarbonato aparentemente taxa tornada que limita em muitos corais.5 Isto pode ser em parte devido ao fato que fotossíntese e o calcification está competindo para o bicarbonato, e o aqueleo externo a concentração do bicarbonato não é grande começar com(relative.to, para exemplo, a concentração do cálcio).

Para estes razões, a manutenção do alkalinity é um aspecto crítico do recife coral husbandry do aquário. Na ausência do suplemento, o alkalinity ràpidamente a gota como corais usa-se acima de muita de o queestá atual no seawater. A maioria de recife os aquarists tentam manter o alkalinity em níveis ouligeiramente acima naqueles de seawater normal, embora exatamente que níveis os aquaristsdiferentes alvejam depende um bocado dos objetivos de seus aquários. Aqueles que querem o mais rápido crescimento esqueletal, para o exemplo, frequentementealkalinity do impulso aos níveis mais elevados. I sugira que os aquarists mantêm o alkalinity entreaproximadamente 2.5 e 4 meq/L (7-11 dKH, 125-200 ppm CaCO3 equivalentes), embora uns níveis mais elevados sejam aceitáveis tão por muitotempo como não comprima o nível do cálcio.

Alkalinity níveis acima daqueles no aumento natural do seawater abiotic precipitação (nonbiological) do carbonato de cálcio em objetos como calefatores e impulsores da bomba. Esta precipitação desperdiça não somente o cálcio e o alkalinity que os aquarists estão adicionando com cuidado,mas aumenta também exigências de manutenção do equipamento. Quando elevated o alkalinity está dirigindo este precipitação, pode também comprimir o nível do cálcio. Um alkalinity levantado o nível pode conseqüentemente criar conseqüênciasindesejáveis.

Eu sugiro esse os aquarists usam a equilibrado sistema do cálcio e do aditivo do alkalinity de alguma sorte para a rotina manutenção. O mais populares destes métodos equilibrados incluem o limewater (kalkwasser), reatores do dióxido do cálcio carbonate/carbon,e o two-part sistemas aditivos. 

Para rápido correções do alkalinity, os aquarists podem simplesmente usar a soda de baking ou soda de lavagem ao efeito bom.




Salinity

Há a variedade de maneiras diferentes medir e relatar o salinity,incluindo pontas de prova, refractometers, e hidrômetros doconductivity. Relatam tipicamente valores para a gravidade específica (que é unitless) ou osalinity (nas unidades do ppt ou partes por mil, aproximadamente correspondendo ao númerodos gramas de seco sal em 1 quilograma da água), embora conductivity (nasunidades de mS/cm, os milliSiemens por o centimeter) são usados às vezes. 

Um tanto surprisingly, os aquarists não usam sempre as unidades de quesiga naturalmente sua técnica da medida (gravidade específica parahidrômetros, refractive índice para refractometers, e conductivity para pontas deprova do conductivity) mas use rather as unidades permutavelmente.

Para referência, água natural do oceano tem um salinity de aproximadamente 35 ppt, correspondendo a uma gravidade específica deaproximadamente 1.0264 e um conductivity de 53 mS/cm.

Até I saiba, lá seja pouca evidência real esse manter um aquáriodo recife coral em qualquer coisa à excepção dos níveis naturais épreferível. Parece ser comum pratique para manter peixes marinhos, e em muitos aquários dorecife dos casos, em um tanto abaixe do que níveis naturais do salinity. Esta prática stems, ao menos na parte, da opinião que os peixes estão forçados mais menos nosalinity reduzido. Substancial os enganos levantam-se também entre aquarists a respeito de como a gravidade específica se relaciona realmente ao salinity, especial considerando efeitos da temperatura.

Ron Shimek discutiu o salinity em recifes naturais em a artigo precedente. Sua recomendação, e mina como bem, é manter o salinity em um nível natural. Se os organismos no o aquário é dos ambientes brackish com salinity mais baixo,ou do vermelho O mar com o salinity mais elevado, selecionando algo àexcepção do ppt 35 pode fazer bom sentido. Se não, eu sugiro a escolha de objectivos de um salinity do ppt 35(específico gravidade = 1.0264; conductivity = 53 mS/cm).

Temperatura

Temperatura impacta habitantes do aquário do recife em uma variedade dasmaneiras. Primeiro e foremost, as taxas metabolic dos animais levantam-se enquanto atemperatura se levanta. Podem conseqüentemente use mais oxigênio, dióxido de carbono, nutrientes, cálcio ealkalinity em mais altamente temperaturas. Esta taxa metabolic mais elevada pode também aumentar ambo seucrescimento produção da taxa e do desperdício em mais altastemperaturas.

Outros o impacto importante da temperatura está nos aspectosquímicos do aquário. O solubility de gáses dissolvidos tais como o dióxido do oxigênio ede carbono, para exemplo, mudanças com temperatura. O oxigênio, no detalhe, pode ser um interesse porque é mais menos soluble em uma mais alta temperatura.

Assim o que isto implica para aquarists?

Em a maioria os exemplos, tentando combinar o ambiente natural em umaquário do recife são a objetivo digno. A temperatura pode, entretanto, ser um parâmetro que requeira contabilidade para as considerações práticas de um sistemaclosed pequeno. Olhar ao oceano como uma guia para ajustar temperaturas no recife osaquários podem apresentar-se complicações, porque os corais crescem em uma escala tãolarga das temperaturas. Não obstante, Ron Shimek mostrou em a artigo precedente que a variedade a mais grande de os corais são encontrados na água cuja a temperatura médiaé sobre 83-86° F. 

Aquários do recife , entretanto, tenha as limitações que podem fazer suatemperatura optimal abaixe um tanto. Durante funcionar normal de um aquário do recife, o oxigênio o nível e a taxa metabolic dos habitantes do aquário nãosão frequentemente edições importantes. Durante uma crise tal como uma falha de poder, entretanto, dissolvida o oxigênio pode ràpidamente ser usado acima. Temperaturas mais baixas não somente para reservar um mais elevado o nível do oxigênio antes de uma emergência, mas retardarátambém o consumo daquela oxigênio retardando o metabolism dos habitantes do aquário. a produção da amônia como organismos começa a morrer podetambém ser mais lenta em mais baixo temperaturas. Para razões tais como isto, uma pode escolher golpear um prático balance entre as temperaturas que são demasiado elevadas(mesmo se corais normalmente prospere no oceano naquelas temperaturas), e naqueles que sãodemasiado baixos. Embora temperaturas médias do recife nas áreas máximas dadiversidade (i.e. coral Indonésia centrada triângulo) estas áreas é tambémfrequentemente sujeita a misturar significativo. No fato, os recifes mais frescos, (i..e. abra recifes pacíficos) seja frequentemente mais estável em umas temperaturas maisbaixas devido à troca oceanic mas seja mais menos tolerante a temperatura descorando-se e outrarelacionou perturbations.

Todas as coisas considerados, aqueles guidelines naturais saem de uma escalarazoavelmente larga de aceitável temperaturas. Eu mantenho meu aquário aproximadamente em 80-81° F year-round. Eu sou realmente mais inclined para manter o refrigerador do aquário no verão,quando uma falha de poder aqueceria muito provável o aquário, e mais elevado noinverno, quando um poder a falha refrigerá-lo-ia muito provável.

Tudo as coisas consideradas, eu recomendo temperaturas na escala de76-83° F a menos que há uma razão muito desobstruída mantê-la parte externa quevaria.

pH

Aquarists gaste uma quantidade de tempo considerável e de esforço quepreocupam-se aproximadamente, e tentar para resolver, problemas aparentes com o pH de seus aquários. Algum deste esforço é justificado certamente, porque os problemas verdadeiros dopH podem conduzir à saúde animal pobre. Em muitos casos, entretanto, o único problema é com a medida do pHou seu interpretação.

Diversos os fatores fazem monitorando um nível marinho do pH doaquário importante. Um é aquele os organismos aquáticos prosperam somente em uma escalaparticular do pH, de que varie organismo ao organismo. É conseqüentemente difícil justificar uma reivindicação que a a escala particular do pH é "optimal" em um aquário queabriga muitos espécie. Mesmo pH do seawater natural (8.0 a 8.3) podem ser suboptimal para algum de suas criaturas, mas dele foi reconhecido mais de eighty anoshá esse pH nivela diferente do seawater natural (para baixo a 7.3. para o exemplo) são stressful aos peixes.6 A informação adicional existe agora sobre escalas optimal do pH paramuitos organismos, mas os dados são woefully inadequados permitir que osaquarists optimize o pH para a maioria de organismos que os interessam.7-11

Adicionalmente, o efeito do pH em organismos pode ser direto, ou indireto. O toxicity dos metais como o cobre e niquelar a alguns organismos do aquário, como mysids e amphipods,12 é sabido para variar conseqüentemente com pH a escala aceitável dopH de um aquário pode diferir de um outro aquário, mesmo secontêm os mesmos organismos, mas têm concentrações diferentes dosmetais.

Mudanças dentro o pH não obstante impacta substancialmente algum fazer examefundamental dos processos lugar em muitos organismos marinhos. Um destes processos fundamentais é calcification, ou deposition dos esqueletos do carbonato decálcio, que é sabido depender do pH, deixando cair como o pH cai.13.14 Usando este tipo de informação, junto com a experiência integrada de muitos hobbyists, nóspodemos desenvolver algum guidelines sobre o que são uma escala aceitável do pH paraaquários do recife, e que os valores empurram os limites.

a escala aceitável do pH para aquários do recife é umaopinião melhor que a claramente o fato delineado, e variará certamente com o fornecedor daopinião. Isto a escala pode também ser completamente diferente da escala"optimal". Está justificando o que é optimal, entretanto, muito maisproblematic do que é justificar-nos isso que é simplesmente aceitável, assim quefocalizará no último. Como um objetivo, eu sugeriria que o pH do seawater natural,aproximadamente 8.2. é os aquários do recife apropriado, mas coral podem claramentesuceder em uma escala mais larga de valores de pH. Em minha opinião, a escala do pH de 7.8 a 8.5 são uns aceitáveis varie para aquários do recife, com diversos caveats. Estes são: 

Isso o alkalinity é ao menos 2.5 meq/L, e preferivelmente mais elevados no mais baixo extremidade desta escala do pH. Eu baseio esta indicação em parte no fato que muitos os aquários do recife operam-se completamente eficazmente nopH 7.8 a 8.0 escalas, e isso a maioria dos mais melhores exemplos destes tipos deaquários incorpora reatores do dióxido do cálcio carbonate/carbon que, ao tendera abaixar o pH, mantem o alkalinity do carbonato razoavelmente elevado(ou acima em 3 meq/L.). Neste caso, todos os problemas associaram com calcification nestes valores de pH mais baixos pode ser desloque pelo alkalinity mais elevado. 
Isso o nível do cálcio é ao menos 400 ppm. O calcification transforma-se mais difícil como o pH e os níveis do cálcio caia. Não é desejável empurrar todos os extremos do pH, do alkalinity, e do cálcio ao mesmotempo, assim se o pH for baixo e não puder fàcilmente ser mudado (comopode ser o caso no aquário com um CaCO3/CO2 o reator), certifica-se ao menos de que o nível do cálcio é normal à elevação (~400-450 ppm). 
Do mesmo modo, um dos problemas no pH mais elevado (em qualquer lugar acima de8.2. mas progressivamente mais problematic com cada ascensão incremental) é o abiotic precipitação do carbonato de cálcio, tendo por resultado umagota no cálcio e alkalinity, e obstruir-se dos calefatores e dos impulsores dabomba. Se você empurrar o pH a 8.4 ou mais elevados (como acontece frequentemente ao usar o limewater),fazem certo que o cálcio e os níveis do alkalinity estão mantidosapropriadamente (isto é, nem calcification biológico demasiado baixo,inibindo, nem demasiado elevado, causando a precipitação abiotic excessiva noequipamento). 
Transiente os pontos ascendentes são mais menos deleterious do que pontosdo transeunte para baixo no pH. 
Magnésio

Magnésio a importância preliminar é sua interação com o cálcio e ocontrapeso do alkalinity em uns aquários do recife. A água do aquário do seawater e do recife é sempre supersaturated com carbonato de cálcio. Isto é, os níveis do cálcio e do carbonato da solução exceda a quantidade que a água pode prender no equilíbrio. Como pode isso ser? O magnésio é uma parte grande da resposta. Sempre que o carbonato de cálcio começa a o precipitate, magnésio liga à superfície crescente docarbonato de cálcio cristais. O magnésio obstrui eficazmente a superfície dos cristais de modo queeles nenhum olhar mais longo como o carbonato de cálcio, fazendo osincapazes de atrair mais cálcio e carbonato, assim que os batentes da precipitação. Sem o magnésio, a precipitação (nonbiological) abiotic do carbonato decálcio provavelmente aumente bastantes para proibir a manutenção do cálcio e doalkalinity em níveis naturais.

Para isto razão, Eu sugiro a escolha de objectivos natural concentração do seawater do magnésio: ~1285 ppm. Para finalidades práticas, 1250-1350 o ppm é muito bem, e nivela ligeiramente a parteexterna essa escala (1200-1400 ppm) são também aceitáveis prováveis. Eu não sugeriria o levantamento do magnésio por mais do que 100 ppm por o dia, caso que o suplemento ao magnésiocontem impurezas. Se você necessitar o levantar por diverso cem ppm, espalhando aadição sobre diversos dias permitir-lhe-ão mais exatamente ao alcance oalvo a concentração, e pôde possivelmente permitir que o aquáriosegure todas as impurezas que o suplemento contem.

os corais e as algas coralline do aquário podem esgotar omagnésio incorporando ele em seus esqueletos crescentes do carbonato de cálcio. Muitos métodos de suplementar o cálcio e o alkalinity não pode entregarbastante magnésio a mantenha-o em um nível normal. Estabelecido limewater (kalkwasser), no detalhe, é completamente deficient dentro magnésio. Conseqüentemente, o magnésio deve ser medido ocasionalmente, particularmente se o cálcio do aquário e os níveis doalkalinity parecem difíceis para manter. Aquários com precipitação abiotic excessiva do cálcio o carbonato em objetos tais como calefatores e bombas pôdesofrer do ponto baixo níveis do magnésio (junto com o pH elevado, o cálcio, e oalkalinity).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Aquário Do Recife Parâmetros Da Água

Segunda Parte 

Phosphate

o formulário "o mais simples" do phosphorus em uns aquáriosdo recife é inorgánico orthophosphate (H3Po4, H2Po4-, HPO4--, e PO4--- são todos os formulários do orthophosphate). O orthophosphate é o formulário do phosphorus que a maioria de jogosdo teste medem. É apresente também no seawater natural, embora outrosformulários existam lá como poço. Sua concentração no seawater varia extremamente do lugar ao lugar, etambém com profundidade e com a hora. As águas de superfície são esgotadas extremamente dentro águas mais profundas relative.to do phosphate, devido àsatividades biológicas no águas de superfície que sequester o phosphate nos organismos. Superfície típica do oceano as concentrações do phosphate são muito baixas reefkeepingpadrões, às vezes como baixo como 0.005 ppm.

Ausente de esforços específicos minimizar o nível do phosphate,tipicamente acumule e levante-se em uns aquários do recife. É introduzido na maior parte com alimentos, mas a lata entra também com água do alto-fora e em algunsmétodos do cálcio e suplemento do alkalinity. 

Se reservado levantem-se acima dos níveis naturais, o phosphate pode fazercom que dois resultados indesejáveis. Um é inibição do calcification. Isto é, pode reduzir a taxa em que os corais e as algas coralline podem construir os esqueletos docarbonato de cálcio, potencial stunting seu crescimento.

Phosphate a lata seja também um nutriente limitando para o crescimentodas algas. Se o phosphate for permitido a acumule, algas que o crescimento pode se tornar problematic. Em concentrações abaixo aproximadamente 0.03 ppm, a taxa de crescimento de muitas espécies do phytoplanktondependem sobre a concentração do phosphate (que supõe que algo mais nãoestá limitando crescimento, tal como o nitrogênio ou o ferro). Acima deste nível, a taxa de crescimento de muitos do oceano os organismos são independent da concentração dophosphate (embora este relacionamento é complicado mais em um aquário do recifeque contem o ferro e/ou fontes do nitrogênio tais como o nitrate acima dosníveis naturais). Assim deterring o crescimento das algas controlando o phosphate requer manterníveis do phosphate completamente baixo.

Para estes razões, o phosphate deve ser mantido abaixo de 0.03 ppm. Se mantendo o abaixo de 0.01 ppm renderão o remains adicional substancial dos benefícios paraser estabelecido, mas aquele é um objetivo que alguns aquaristsestejam perseguindo com vário maneiras de exportar o phosphate. As mais melhores maneiras manter níveis baixos de o phosphate em uns aquários normais deve incorporar algumacombinação do phosphate exporte mecanismos, tais como o crescimento e colher macroalgaeou outros ràpidamente organismos crescentes, usando alimentos sem phosphateexcessivo, skimming, usando-se limewater, e usar meios do emperramento de phosphate, especialaqueles que são ferro-baseado (que são sempre marrons ou pretos). Alguns aquarists tentaram também para reduzir o phosphate induzindo flores dos microorganismstais como as bactérias. Este último método deve, em minha opinião, ser deixado aosaquarists experientes.




Amônia

Amônia (Nh3) excreted por todos os animais e por algum outros habitantes do aquário. Infelizmente, é muito tóxico a todos os animais, embora não seja tóxico a determinados outros organismos, taiscomo alguma espécie de macroalgae que o consomem prontamente. Os peixes não são, entretanto, os únicos animais essa amônia prejudica, e mesmo algumas algas, tais como ophytoplankton Nephroselmis pyriformis, são prejudicados menos por de 0.amônia de 1 ppm.15

No o aquário estabelecido do recife, a amônia produzida é feitoexame geralmente acima ràpidamente. Uso de Macroalgae ele fazer proteínas, DNA, e outros biochemicals quecontêm nitrogênio. As bactérias fazem exame também d acima e convertem-no ao nitrite,nitrate, e gás do nitrogênio (de "o ciclo nitrogênio famoso"). Toda a estes compostos seja muito mais menos tóxico do que a amônia (ao menos parapescar), assim que o desperdício da amônia é ràpidamente "detoxified" sob circunstâncias normais.

Sob algum as circunstâncias, entretanto, amônia podem ser um interesse. Durante a instalação inicial de a aquário do recife, ou quando a rocha ou a areia viva novaforem adicionadas, uma abundância de a amônia pode ser produzida que os mecanismos disponíveisnão podem detoxify rapidamente bastantes. Nestas circunstâncias, os peixes estão no risco grande. Níveis da amônia como baixo como 0.2 ppm podem ser perigosos para pescar.16 Em tais exemplos, os peixes e os invertebrados devem ser removidos a uma água mais limpa, ouao aquário tratado com um produto amônia-ligando tal como Amquel.

Muitos os aquarists são confundidos pela diferença entre a amônia eum formulário dele isso é acreditado para ser mais menos tóxico: ammonium. Interconvert destes dois formulários muito ràpidamente (muitas vezes por o segundo), assim que paramuitas finalidades não são distintos produtos químicos. São relacionados pela reação baixa ácida mostrada abaixo:

Nh3 + H+ ssà Nh4+

Amônia + íon de hidrogênio (ácido) ssà íon do ammonium 

O único raciocine que ammonium está pensado para ser mais menostóxico do que a amônia é aquela, sendo uma molécula carregada, cruza as brânquias dos peixes e entraem seu bloodstream com mais dificuldade do que a amônia, que passa prontamenteatravés da brânquia as membranas e incorporam ràpidamente o sangue.

Em uns aquários com níveis mais elevados do pH, que contêm menos H+, mais da amônia total serão no NH3 formulário. Conseqüentemente, o toxicity de uma solução com uma concentração total fixa da amônialevanta-se enquanto o pH se levanta. Isto é importante em tais áreas como pescam transporte, a onde aamônia pode construir níveis tóxicos.

Eu discuta as edições a respeito da amônia em um detalhe maisgrande em uma coluna futura. 

Detalhes Da Recomendação: Outro Parâmetros

Silicone

Silicone aumentos duas edições. Se os diatoms forem um problema em um aquário estabelecido dorecife, podem indicar uma fonte substancial do silicone soluble, batemespecial água. Nesse caso, purifying a água da torneira resolverá provavelmente oproblema. Em tal situação, testar não pode revelar níveis elevated dosilicone porque os diatoms podem usá-lo tão rapidamente como entra noaquário.

Se diatoms não é um problema, a seguir eu sugiro que muitos aquaristsdevem considerar dosing silicone soluble. Por que eu recomendaria dosing o silicone? Pela maior parte porque as criaturas em nossos aquários usam-no, as concentrações emmuitos aquários estão abaixo níveis naturais, e conseqüentemente as esponjas, os mollusks,e os diatoms que vivem dentro estes aquários não podem começar bastante siliconeprosperar.

Eu sugiro dosing a solução do silicato do sodium, porque é umformulário prontamente soluble do silicone. I dose uma classe maioria da solução do silicato do sodium(vidro da água), que é muito barato. Você pode encontrar da "vidros água nas lojas porque uso dosconsumidores ele para atividades como preservando ovos. Encontrar produtos químicos para comprar pode ser difícil para muitos povos, entretanto, e este ligado passatempo loja do chemistry sells aos indivíduos. Dez dólares mais compras do transporte bastantes duram por 150 anos de dosing um aquário 100-gallon,assim que custe não é uma edição. 

Baseado no meu dosing a experiência, os aquarists são provavelmente dosingseguro a 1 ppm SiO2 uma vez cada 1-2 semanas. Isto é baseado no fato que meus usos do aquário esse muito em menos de quatrodias without alguma sorte da reação "má". Naturalmente, não há nada erradamente com começar em um décima desse dosage e gradualmente ramping oacima. Se você começar demasiado muitos diatoms, suportam apenas fora no dosing. Eu presumo que todo o SiO2 Eu adicionei a meu aquário fui usado pelos vários organismos (esponjas, diatoms, etc.), mastalvez eu tenho mais esponjas do que outros aquarists. Conseqüentemente, os diatoms podem ser mais de um interesse em alguns aquários do que em meus. 

Eu também recomende ocasionalmente a medição da concentração solubledo silicone na água, caso que a demanda em seu aquário é substancialmente menos doque meus. Se a concentração começou levantar-se acima de 3 ppm SiO2, uniforme na ausência dos diatoms, eu provavelmente reduza a taxa dosing porque isso é perto da concentraçãomáxima esse seawater de superfície contem sempre. Detalhes adicionais em quantidades dosing e os métodos são descritos neste precedente artigo.




Iodo

Eu não dose presentemente o iodo a meu aquário, e não recomende queoutro faça necessariamente assim qualquer um. Dosing do iodo é muito mais complicado do que dosing outros íons devido a seu número substancial naturalmente deexistir diferente formulários, o número dos formulários diferentes que dosaquarists dose realmente, o fato que todos estes formulários enlatam o interconvert em unsaquários do recife, e o fato isso os jogos disponíveis do teste detectam somente um subconjuntodos formulários totais atuais. Isto complexidade, acoplada com o fato que nenhuma espéciegeralmente mantida do aquário do recife são sabidos para reque o iodo significativo, sugere que dosingé desnecessário e problematic. 

Para estes razões, eu recomendo aquarists para não tentar manter um iodoespecífico concentração usando jogos do suplemento e do teste. 

Iodo dentro o oceano existe em a largamente variedade dos formulários, orgânico e inorgánico, e o iodo dá um ciclo entre estes vários compostos é muito complexa e é ainda umaárea de pesquisa ativa. A natureza do iodo inorgánico nos oceanos foi sabido geralmente por décadas. Os dois predominate formulários são o iodate (IO3-) e iodide (I-). Junto estas duas espécies do iodo adicione geralmente até aproximadamente 0.o iodo total de 06 ppm, mas os valores relatados varia por um fator de aproximadamente dois. No seawater de superfície, iodate domina geralmente, com valores típicos na escala de 0.04 a 0.iodo de 06 ppm. Do mesmo modo, o iodide é apresente geralmente em umas concentrações mais baixas,tipicamente 0.01 a 0.iodo de 02 ppm.

Orgânico formulários do iodo são alguns em que o átomo do iodo estiver covalently unido a um átomo de carbono, tal como o iodide methyl, CH3I. As concentrações destes os formulários orgânicos (de quais lá são muitas moléculasdiferentes) são somente agora tornar-se reconhecido por oceanographers. Em algumas áreas litorais, formulários orgânicos pode compreender até 40% do iodo total, assim muitosrelatórios precedentes de os níveis insignificantes de compostos do organoiodine podemestar incorretos.

O preliminar os organismos nos aquários do recife que "use" o iodo, aomenos até são são sabidas na literatura científica, as algas ( micro emacro). Minhas experiências com Racemosa de Caulerpa e Chaetomorpha sp. sugira que as adições do iodide não aumentam a taxa de crescimentodestes macroalgae, que são usados geralmente no refugia.

Finalmente, para aqueles interessados em dosing o iodo, eu sugiro aquele iodide é o formulário o mais apropriado para dosing. O iodide é usado mais prontamente por algum os organismos do que é o iodate, e são detectados por ambosatualmente disponíveis jogos do teste do iodo (Seachem e Salifert).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Aquário Do Recife Parâmetros Da Água 

Terceira Parte

Nitrate

O nitrate é um íon que tenha aquarists dogged longos. O nitrogênio em que formulários vem com alimentos, e pode, em muitos aquários, nitrate do aumentobastante fazê-lo difícil de manter níveis naturais. Uma década ou dois há, muitos aquarists a água executada muda com redução do nitrate como um de seusobjetivos preliminares. Felizmente, nós temos agora uma disposição grande das maneirasmanter o nitrate na verificação, e os aquários modernos sofrem distante mais menos do nitrateelevated do que aqueles no após.

O nitrate é associado frequentemente com as algas, e certamente crescimento das algas spurred frequentemente pelo excesso nutrientes, including o nitrate. Outros pests potenciais do aquário, como os dinoflagellates, spurred também pelo nitrate adicional epelos outros nutrientes. O nitrate próprio não é particularmente tóxico nos níveisencontrados geralmente dentro aquários, ao menos como é assim distante sabido na literaturacientífica. Não obstante, os níveis elevated do nitrate podem excessivamentespur crescimento dos zooxanthellae, que por sua vez lata diminua realmente a taxa de crescimento de seu coral doanfitrião.

Para estes as razões, a maioria de aquarists do recife strive manter parabaixo níveis do nitrate. Um bom o alvo é menos de 0.nitrate de 2 ppm. Os aquários do recife podem funcionar aceitàvel em uns níveis muito mais elevados do nitrate (palavra, 20ppm), mas funcione uns riscos mais grandes do problemas descritos acima. 

Há muitas maneiras reduzir o nitrate, including reduzir onitrogênio do aquário entradas, exportação crescente skimming, exportaçãocrescente do nitrogênio do nitrogênio perto crescendo e colhendo macroalgae ou algas do turf (ou algumoutro organismo de sua escolha), usando a cama profunda da areia, removendo os filtros existentes projetados para facilitar o ciclo de nitrogênio, usando um carbono denitrator, usando a denitrator do enxôfre, usando AZ-NO3, usando os sólidos absorventes do nitrate, e usando os polímeros e o carbono que ligam organics. Todos estes métodos são descrito mais detalhadamente em a artigo precedente.

Nitrite

Aquarists' os interesses sobre o nitrite são importados geralmente dopassatempo freshwater. O nitrite é mais menos tóxico distante no seawater do que emfreshwater. Os peixes são tipicamente capaz de sobreviver no seawater com nitrite mais de de 100 ppm!17 Até a mostra futura das experiências o toxicity substancial aos habitantes do aquário do recife,nitrite do nitrite não é parâmetro importante para que os aquarists do recifemonitorem. Seguindo o nitrite em um novo o aquário do recife pode não obstante ser instructivemostrando o biochemical processos que estão ocorrendo. Em a maioria de casos, Eu não recomendo aquele os aquarists incomodam-se medir o nitrite em uns aquáriosestabelecidos.

Strontium

Meu a recomendação deve manter níveis do strontium em unsaquários do recife na escala de 5-15 ppm. Esse nível mede aproximadamente o nível em um seawater natural de 8ppm. Eu não recomendo que os aquarists suplementam o strontium a menos quetiverem strontium medido e encontrado lhe a ser esgotado abaixo de 5ppm. Medição e suplementar o strontium não é uma atividade crítica para amaioria de aquarists, e não é um exercício trivial desde que os jogos disponíveisdo teste podem ser difíceis para usar-se (veja abaixo).

Em alguns testes recentes, eu encontrei aquele em meu aquário do recife, sem recente as adições do strontium, strontium elevated já acima dosníveis naturais (a 15 ppm devido ao strontium elevated na mistura instantânea desal do oceano que eu era usar-se). Eu não gostaria de vê-lo começar mais elevado. Conseqüentemente, adicionando a o suplemento sem saber o nível atual do strontium do aquárionão é aconselhável. A evidência científica indica aquela alguns strontium da necessidade dos organismos, albeit não os organismos que a maioria de recife os keepers mantêm. Determinados gastrópodes, cefalópodes, e radiolaria, para exemplo, reque o strontium.18-34 É, entretanto, claramente tóxico em concentrações elevated. Em um caso relatado, 38 ppm eram bastante strontium para matar um detalhe espécie do caranguejo (Maenas de Carcinus).34 Nenhuma evidência indica aquela 5-15 ppm o strontium é prejudicial a todo o organismo marinho, emboranão se saiba que os níveis do strontium são optimal. Finalmente, evidência anecdotal do um número os aquarists avançados sugerem esse strontium que estásubstancialmente abaixo os níveis naturais são prejudiciais ao crescimento dos coraisque muitos aquarists mantenha, mas este efeito não foi provado.

Como podemos nós mantenha níveis naturais do strontium? Fazer assim, naturalmente, necessita a teste apropriado do strontium. Alguns jogos do teste são talvez apropriados para este finalidade. If.not, emitir uma amostra para fora a um laboratório pôde ser umarazoável alternativa para alguns aquarists. Se o resultado voltar no 5-15 ppm a escala, nenhuma ação provável necessita ser feita exame. Se o nível for mais elevado de 15 ppm, o mais melhor método da redução pode simplesmente sermudanças da água com um sal apropriado misture, sem os níveis anormalmente elevados do strontium. Se os níveis do strontium forem abaixo de 5 ppm, adicionar um suplemento ao strontium podeestar em ordem. 

Total, as mudanças da água com uma mistura de sal que contem umnível apropriado do strontium podem ser a mais melhor maneira manter o strontium em níveisapropriados.




Cortesia da foto de Marrom De Mitchell.

ORP

Eu não recomende que os aquarists tentam "controlar" ORP.

o potencial da redução da oxidação (ORP) de um aquáriomarinho é uma medida do seu poder de oxidação relativo da água. ORP foi recomendado frequentemente aos aquarists como um parâmetro importante da água, e algumas companhiasvenda produtos (equipamento e produtos químicos) projetados controlar ORP. Muitos que recomendaram o controle de ORP têm aquarists convencidos que é uma medida do parente da água doaquário "purity," apesar disto nunca que não está sendo demonstradoclaramente.

ORP, no seu o coração, é muito, muito complicado. É talvez o único mais complicado característica química dos aquários marinhos que osaquarists encontrarão tipicamente. ORP envolve muitos detalhes químicos que são simplesmentedesconhecidos, qualquer um para seawater ou para aquários. Envolve os processos que não estão no equilíbrio, e seja assim difícil de compreender e predizer. Mesmo mais daunting é o fato esse os produtos químicos que controlam ORP em umaquário não pôde mesmo ser os mesmos produtos químicos que controlam ORP em um outroaquário, ou em natural seawater.

ORP é , medida interessando, se complicada das propriedades da águaem um fuzileiro naval aquário. Tem usos para monitorar determinados eventos nos aquários queimpactam ORP mas pode ser de outra maneira duro de detectar. Estes eventos podiam incluir imediato mortes dos organismos, as.well.as aumentos a longo prazo nosníveis de orgânico materiais. Aquarists que monitoram ORP, e que faz outras coisas que parecem aproprie mantendo um aquário (tal como a aeração crescente, skimming, uso do carbono, etc..) pode encontrar a monitoração de ORP para estar uma maneira útila veja o progresso.

ORP as medidas são muito suscetíveis aos erros. Aquarists é advertido fortemente para não enfatizar demasiadamente leituras absolutas de ORP,especial se não têm calibrou recentemente sua ponta de prova de ORP. Rather, as medidas de ORP são as mais úteis ao olhar mudanças em ORP medido tempo excedente.

Alguns oxidizers do uso dos aquarists para levantar ORP. Estas adições podem beneficiar algum aquários, e talvez nas maneiras que não são demonstradas pormudanças em ORP sozinho. Eu nunca adicionei tais materiais a meu aquário. Na ausência de convencer os dados de outra maneira, tais adições parecem-me serpotencial mais riskier do que é justificado por seus benefícios demonstrados e hypothesized.




Cortesia da foto de Zak Klein.

Boro

Boro a importância em uns aquários marinhos é um assuntodiscutido não frequentemente por hobbyists, apesar do fato esse muito pessoa dose o diário com seualkalinity suplementos. A maioria de commentary no boro, no fato, deriva-se dos fabricantes quem o vendem em uma forma ou em outra como um agente do"buffering". Estes as discussões, infelizmente, faltam quase sempre toda adiscussão quantitative de boro ou seus efeitos, positivo e negativo. No general, o boro não está um elemento importante a controlar em uns aquários.

Boro contribui realmente somente uma fração menor do buffering dopH do seawater normal capacidade. Parece ser um necessário ou desejável nutriente para determinados organismos,35-37 mas é também tóxico a outros em níveis não distante acima dos níveis naturais,38-40 e abaixo das quantidades atuais dentro em menos mistura um artificial de sal.

Para estes razões, minhas a recomendação deve manter níveis aproximadamente naturais de boro, aproximadamente 4.4 ppm. Qualquer valor abaixo de 10 ppm é provavelmente aceitável para amaioria aquários. Os valores acima de 10 ppm devem ser evitados. Jogo do boro de Salifert é apropriado para determinar o boro do ballpark nivelar em uns aquários marinhos, quando outros jogos não podem ser.

Ferro

O ferro é limitar ao crescimento do phytoplankton nas partes do oceano, e pode limitar ao crescimento dos macroalgae em muitos aquários do recife. Por causa de sua fonte curta e importância crítica, é também sujeita a aggressive sequestration pelas bactérias e outros organismos marinhos. Conseqüentemente, os aquarists puderam considere dosing o ferro se crescerem macroalgae.

O ferro não é fácil de medir nos níveis encontrados normalmente em unsaquários marinhos. É também nao fácil de determinar quais de seus muitos formulários sãobioavailable no seawater, e que não são. Conseqüentemente, os aquarists não devem alvejar um específico a concentração, mas rather deve decidir-se se quiserem dosealguns em tudo, e use então um dosage apropriado que vai para a frente. A razão dose o ferro é aquela os macroalgae podem beneficiar-se dela. Se você não estiver crescendo macroalgae, então você não pode necessitar monitorar ou dose o ferro em tudo.

Decidindo-se como muito ferro a adicionar é razoavelmente fácil porque, emminha experiência, não parece a matéria demasiado. Presumably, uma vez que você adiciona bastantes para o eliminar comoa limitando o nutriente, o ferro extra não causa o dano aparente(ao menos aquele Eu detectei em meu aquário ou ouvi-me de outro). Eu dose aproximadamente 0.1 a 0.3 mL de uma solução que contem 5 g do ferro (como 25 g do sulfateferroso heptahydrate) em 250 mL da água que contêm 50.7 g do citrato de sodium dihydrate. Eu dose presentemente uma vez por a semana a meu sistema com águatotal volume de aproximadamente 200 galões. Estes citrato do iron(II) giram o marrom e cloudy sobre o tempo, mas mim use-o ainda. 

Eu observei nenhuns efeitos do negativo de dosing este ferro, ou do ferro edo manganês de Kent suplemente que mim se usaram também, isso era attributable aoferro, nem tenho eu ouvi-me de todos os efeitos negativos de outros quefazem dosing similar. Ainda, Eu não mantenho todos os organismos disponíveis aopassatempo, e se uma reação negativa aparece, eu recomendo suportar fora do dose ou a paradacompletamente. 

Desde muitos os hobbyists não têm o acesso aos produtos químicosrequeridos para fazer o iron(II) citrato, eu recomendo a maioria de aquarists para obter umsuplemento comercial ao ferro. A o número de suplementos apropriados e baratos estádisponível. Alguns os suplementos ao comercial, tais como o produto de Kent,combinam o manganês com o ferro, presumably porque a literatura científica demonstrou aquela o phytoplankton limpa também o manganês da coluna da água. Eu não tenho é experimentado com o manganês, mas ele provavelmenteaceitável para usar-se se um puro o suplemento ao ferro não pode ser encontrado. 

Eu também recomende usando somente os suplementos ao ferro que contêm oferro chelated a um orgânico molécula. O ferro vendido para aplicações freshwater às vezes não chelated porque o ferro livre é mais soluble no pH mais baixo deaquários freshwater. Eu evite aqueles produtos para aplicações marinhas. Provavelmente trabalhará ainda, como muitos dos estudos no ferro livre do uso científico daliteratura no seawater, mas provavelmente não também porque pode precipitate antesque tiver inteiramente fortified o sistema com ferro. 

Em muitos as caixas de produtos do ferro pretenderam para o passatempomarinho, o produto não podem indique os o que o ferro chelated com, a fim proteger oproprietário formulations. Eu não sei realmente se importar muito. Chelation muito forte por determinadas moléculas inibirá realmente obioavailability proibindo liberação do ferro a menos que a molécula chelating fordesmontada completamente, mas eu espero que os fabricantes evitaram aquelas moléculas. EDTA, citrato, e alguns outros degradam realmente fotoquìmica, continuamenteliberar-se pequeno quantidades de ferro livre. Acredita-se para ser o ferro livre esses muitos do os organismos fazem exame realmente acima. "o seawater prisioneiro pesca" por Stephen Spotte inclui uma discussão mais detalhada destes degradaçãoe uptake.16

Deve ser notável que o ferro pode ser um fator limitando para muitosorganismos à excepção dos macroalgae. Estes puderam incluir microalgae, bactérias (mesmo bactériaspathogenic), e diatoms. Estas possibilidades foram discutidas em um artigo precedente. Se tal os problemas devem levantar-se, suportando fora ou parar asadições do ferro pode ser autorizado.

Sumário

Produto químico as edições em uns aquários do recife são frequentementedaunting aos aquarists. Há muitos parâmetros químicos que monitor dos aquarists, algum de queé crítico para sucesso, e algum de que é muito mais menos importante. Daqueles críticos para o sucesso, somente o cálcio e o alkalinity requerem osuplemento regular em tudo aquários do recife, embora o outros na tabela 1 possam reque amonitoração. Com sucesso manter os parâmetros na tabela 1 em níveis apropriadosdeve vai uma maneira longa para permitir aquarists a aprecía maisinteiramente seus aquários ao ao mesmo tempo assegurar-se de que os habitantes estejamimportados bem com.

Feliz Reefing!



Esta é uma tradução por computador da página original da Web. Ela é fornecida apenas como um informativo geral e não deve ser considerada completa ou exata.

----------

